# Traynor YCS90 Halifax $250



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Traynor 90 CS90 tube amp | Amps & Pedals | City of Halifax | Kijiji


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Daaaammmnn...


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

What a fool. Some people like to sell their gear and others like to give it away so someone can make money on them. That will be re listed for $500 or more within a week.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I would grab that if it were closer. Someone grab it before the flippers get at it.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Chito said:


> I would grab that if it were closer. Someone grab it before the flippers get at it.


I honestly hoped someone from GC would buy this. I now have "too many amps +1". Actually I rescued it from a guy using it as a keyboard amp for a 49 key Casio keyboard. If I find a new home for it, am I evil?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

BlueRocker said:


> I honestly hoped someone from GC would buy this. I now have "too many amps +1". Actually I rescued it from a guy using it as a keyboard amp for a 49 key Casio keyboard. If I find a new home for it, am I evil?


So you are the one selling it? I thought it was just a link that you posted.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

No I bought it from the dude. He was not a guitar player. I had a YCS50 before - this somehow sounds better than I remember the 50.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

BlueRocker said:


> No I bought it from the dude. He was not a guitar player. I had a YCS50 before - this somehow sounds better than I remember the 50.


Ah cool. Congrats then! I had the YCS50 before and would've kept it but decided on a DRRI instead. Those are good amps.


----------

